# NetworkManager and VLANs

## rolypoly

Hi,

On my work laptop I use NetworkManager and the nm-applet. It works well for me and VPN setup is very easy and reliable (compared to kvpnc).

But, I'm now trying to configure a VLAN so that a virtual machine can be on a different network from my main OS.

My switch port has been configured with a native VLAN of 2 and tagged for 10.

NetworkManager 0.9.4 and onwards supports VLANs but I can't find any documentation to say how I should be configuring NetworkManager. I'm using NetworkManager 0.9.6.4 (latest in portage when using ~amd64 keyword).

My main ethernet interface is eth0 and I'd expect my VLAN tagged interface to be eth0.10 for VLAN10. 

eth0 uses DHCP and I'd like the VLAN tagged interface to use DHCP as well.

Can anyone help?

Thanks,

Roland.

----------

## massimo

You probably also need to enable VLAN support in your kernel.

----------

## rolypoly

I've added VLAN support to the kernel

```

rolandp@roly-laptop ~ $ dmesg|grep -i -e vlan

8021q: 802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8

```

What I need are details about configuring VLANs with NetworkManager.

I can't find much obvious documentation around it, which either means it very obvious (and I'm too blind to see it) or it's obscure and no one uses it anyway.

----------

## rolypoly

Anybody?

----------

